# HM To Open The Sage...6 Months Late



## Rocket Romano (Oct 4, 2005)

Evening Ronnie Gill said:
			
		

> The Queen will formally open the Sage Gateshead during a long-anticipated visit to Tyneside with the Duke of Edinburgh.
> 
> Her Majesty postponed her visit to Tyneside a few months ago because of the General Election.
> 
> ...



Ah well Liz, better late than never   

Whats the point?


----------

